# Miraculins (MOM.V)



## JeffCourteau (Apr 9, 2015)

I have been following the evolution of Miraculins inc. (MOM.V) for quite a while. In a practice account (virtual money), I have made my first +20% on this one. Now, it just came back near its lowest 52w point, and am looking to embark on this one for a short trip. At 0.09$ and nearing some pretty good news in China and US (with the approval by FDA and CFDA of their Scout DS diabetes detection appliance), they already have a done deal with suppliers over there, they seem to be closer than ever to turn their R&D into real life sales and turning profit in.

What are your thoughts about that? Cheap, oversold and ready to boom? Or still over valued?


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

It's really hard to judge a company that doesn't make money.... this is a speculation stock

it seems like it would be a good gamble if their diabetes thing works out... but aren't most of the diabetes things invented... its definitely a growing area in north america...

the 10 year chart looks horrible, although volume is picking up this year

One year it might pop... you might get lucky, i'd rather not leave it to chance and just buy a big name that is already profitable... like a bank, utility, or IT company


----------

